# Huddler is really slow today



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe it just wants the Monday after the Super Bowl off, but it seems like it takes forever to get back to the top today. It's always saying "waiting for huddler". I guess I'm just too impatient. I'll just chill out & grab a beer.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 7, 2011)

Not doing that for me...hmmm

Craig


----------



## eman (Feb 7, 2011)

Working fine here


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 7, 2011)

Same thing here Al - very slow


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmm been running fine for me all day yea I've been here most of the dang rainy nasty day


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 7, 2011)

Fine here too..


----------

